# Question on Maple Syrup



## shriv (May 2, 2009)

I plan on smoking bacon in the morning. I want to brush it with maple syrup. I normally air dry it for a couple hours so a pedicle forms and it takes smoke well. Do I need to air dry before I brush with syrup? Also I assume I should put it in the smoker right after brushing it?
Thanks,
Shriv


----------



## mossymo (May 2, 2009)

I have been thinking lately in trying a little maple extract in my next breakfast sausage, that may be somethiing to add to the bacon brine?


----------



## afreetrapper (May 3, 2009)

I would recommend using maple sugar in your dry cure or a pre-made maple cure. If you use maple syrup on the it will probaly harden like candy and form a barrier  keeping you from getting a good deposit of smoke on the bacon.


----------



## afreetrapper (May 3, 2009)

Im a little confused Shriv on the term Pedicle as I remember my college biology a pedicle is the segment between the transverse process and the vertebral body, and is often used as a radiographic marker and entry point in vertebroplasty and kyphoplasty procedures or the  fleshy line used to attach and anchor brachiopods and some bivalve mollusks to a substrate


----------



## azrocker (May 3, 2009)

I tried injecting it! I did not get the flavor I was looking for. I do think I will try that again though!


----------



## ol' smokey (May 3, 2009)

Shriv I've tried doing it just prior to smoking and I wasn't pleased with the results. The maple flavor just wasn't there. I also tried applying the maple at the same time as the dry cure. This gave the maple flavor time to work it's way into the bacon. It also had good maple flavor after smoking.


----------



## fanciesmom (May 28, 2009)

I've been using the maple syrup in the cure.  I've also used honey.  Just be sure you use the REAL maple syrup - not the ones with fake maple flavor.  

I used palm sugar with the honey this time - will let you know how it goes!


----------



## desertlites (May 29, 2009)

I have tried sweet bacon-I don't care for it-look in Nav JIms post he has it down-and yes with the mop and fan method it works-I have tried it and dosn't carmilize a crust as another states. if its doing that than he smoking his bacon at to hi a temp.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 29, 2009)

I've had good results with using a really good maple syrup (I ordered from Vermont) and also using the maple cure available from Butcher Packer - tons of maple flavor but it turned out way too sweet for my taste buds.

Here is the link:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=59


----------

